# SHENZHEN | Fucheng Times Square | 174m | 38 fl | U/C



## ed500 (Jun 2, 2011)

提示信息 - 高楼迷摩天族


,高楼迷摩天族



gaoloumi.cc









福城前海新纪元二期获批预售 备案均价6.1万/㎡ - 家在深圳


福城前海新纪元二期获批预售 备案均价6.1万/㎡ - 家在深圳




bbs.szhome.com





Located in Bao'an district










06/11/21 by ydrcg


----------



## ed500 (Jun 2, 2011)

21/07/22 by ydrcg


----------



## ed500 (Jun 2, 2011)

08/09/22 by ydrcg


----------



## ed500 (Jun 2, 2011)

20/10/22 by ydrcg


----------



## ed500 (Jun 2, 2011)

29/10/22 by ydrcg


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

so gorgeous. it should be taller


----------

